# Complete noob, LED lighting for day and night?



## parrisgg (Apr 5, 2012)

So, I was at my local petstore and I noticed some of the starter kits have a light that does the daytime light and the night time light. I was looking around on the interwebs and I stumbled across posts and a website that say I should turn my lights on for eight to 10 hours a day, and then I should turn them off. Turn them off and on the exact same time everyday. Okay, this is understandable, but what about the LED strips that have the daylight setting and the night time setting? Do I leave the daytime LED's on for eight to 10 hours a day and then turn on the night time light until it is time to switch back to day time? I am so confused.


----------



## malachy (Jan 29, 2012)

I am onmly an amaturer but we have led lights they come on blue and royal blue 1.30pm then at 2.00pm white light comes on alongside, they stay on till 10.00pm then the white lights go down slowly followed by the blue and royal blues, it goes down like a sunset. No lights are on at night all night. This is for our tank which has corals and fish. It is whatever suits yourself really, but remember we all need to rest and lights do not help us do that. Cheers


----------



## MJAVY7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good question' I wondered the same thing.


----------



## KieraAboudi (May 24, 2012)

I bought a high density led Flexible LED Strip Lights led strip
for a mitsubishi eclipse 99, there are the plugs for three circular lights respectivelyfor each side, but the ones on the sides wont work but the ones in the middle do.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

while your not home dont have the lights on, there only there for your viewing pleasure (unless you have live plants). turn the white one on when you want to watch, then what i do is an hour or so before i go to bed (fish tank is in the bed room) i turn the blue one on as well so when i get into bed i can turn the white light off, watch the fish under the blue light for a bit then turn it off.


----------

